# Changing my Etsy shop name-suggestions or ideas?



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Well, I am going to begin spinning pretty yarns to sell in my Etsy store.

The current name is Luana Handcrafts. 

Now that I no longer live in Luana, I think I need to change that.

So, I live in Osceola, IA, about 50 minutes south of Des Moines, just off the I-35. It's 30 miles north of the MO border.

I need help coming up with some ideas or suggestions, if any of you have some to share.

The only thing that comes to mind right now is Southern Iowa Handcrafts, Osceola Iowa Handcrafts, or something like that. I think I want it to encompass more than just yarns, but keep it fiber related. Yarns, gadgets, tools, fibers I have on hand to sell, patterns, knitted and crocheted items, and so forth.

I appreciate anything you might come up with!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Iowan Sheep Hairs and Stuff. Or something like, The I-35 Wool Stop..... North of the MO hairs... 

Be creative.. separate yourself from typical catch words like handcrafts, or yarns.. or even the state name... Twist your thinking for a name... Don't look like anyone else.. use something catchy, something people aren't used to hearing...

One thing to think about.. do you have a lot of sales? do you have many repeat customers? How many will you lose by changing your store name if they can't find you?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I would be willing to bet that the only people who know Luana is in reference to a town or city are the people in that state. If you like the name and you have a customer base then keep it.  

On the other hand, if you don't have a customer base and you feel like kind of remaking your Etsy shop in honor of remaking your life and in honor of fresh purpose and direction...and if it would trip your trigger to change the name then do it. 

I wouldn't worry about tying your shop name to a location/place name. In the days of internet shopping it really doesn't matter all that much to most folks. 

What would make YOU happy? Something whimsical? Something with a dual meaning for you? Something that reflects the sorts of things you are selling? What sorts of shop names are you drawn to?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I agree with Kasota. I was going to suggest just removing one letter from the name and calling it Luna Handcraft. I don't think a name change or a full name change is necessary especially if you have a following.


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Yea I wouldn't have guessed that luana is a place. I like it. It's cute! I eventually want to start a shop and name it something relating to the tanana valley since that's where I was inspired the most. I no longer live in Alaska but I hope to learn to dye yarns based on the colors I saw there.

Did Living there inspire you?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

When I changed the name of my Etsy shop, the rule was you could only change it once, that's it. I'm not sure if they have changed that rule. IMO, I wouldn't change it simply because you changed locations (unless like Kas said, if you want to celebrate your new life or something). What happens if you have to move again some time?


----------

